
0.00000000000000002 Seconds - meri_dian
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/11/171113104709.htm
======
lawlessone
0.00000000000000002 of second, wow,

i mean if you think about it proportionally the difference between that
fraction of a second and a second is far greater that the difference between a
second and the age of the universe.

